# 2016 Expos



## Jackrabbit (Dec 25, 2015)

Is there a listing of when the expos are next year that will be around the Sydney area?

i.e. Newcastle to Wollongong.


----------



## Wally (Dec 25, 2015)

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/218134-2016-Sydney-Reptile-Expo-at-Castle-Hill


----------



## Shotta (Dec 25, 2015)

14th feb 2016 is castle hill show in sydney


----------



## Jackrabbit (Dec 25, 2015)

I have seen the page about Castle Hill.

Surely that isn't the only expo on? I know Necastle got cancelled last year.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Penrith 6.3.16
Illawarra 3.4.16


----------



## Wokka (Dec 26, 2015)

I expect there will also be one at Port Macquarie.


----------



## VHS1 (Dec 26, 2015)

The Victorian Herpetological Society's 2016 Expo is at the Expo Hall of the Melbourne Showground's on 5th March 2016. For further information or to enquire about having a table please contact [email protected] or 0418 387768.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 27, 2015)

There will most definitely be an expo in Port Macquarie for 2016, date to be confirmed.  .................Ron


----------



## URS (Dec 28, 2015)

South Australia. Wildlife expo May 14th & 15th 2016
https://www.facebook.com/adelaidereptileandfrogexpo/?ref=hl
http://www.wildlifeexpo.com.au/


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 28, 2015)

the more expo's the better


----------



## Wallo (Dec 28, 2015)

Anything in Qld next year?


----------



## CrazyNut (Dec 29, 2015)

[MENTION=41353]Wallo[/MENTION] Scales & Tails will be on assumingly. I havent heard anything from Steve, Lisa 
or anyone else to say it isn't.


----------



## Virides (Jan 20, 2016)

[MENTION=41353]Wallo[/MENTION] & [MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] & everyone else 

It would be official when Steve posts but we, Virides, have paid for and are booked in for the S&T Festival happening this year on Sunday 20th of March 2016 

So while it's not direct from S&T themselves, I am sure it's a thing 

Btw Virides will be sharing a booth with Dr. Shane Simpson at his Karingal Vet Stall at this year's VHS Expo


----------



## Micksreps (Jan 20, 2016)

Here is a list of the NSW expos.

Reptile expos

Castle Hill - 14th February
Penrith - 6th March
Port Macquarie- 20th March
Illawarra- 3rd April
Central Coast - 22nd May


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 20, 2016)

It would be good if any of you guys have links to information on these expos and are able to post them up for any newbies viewing the thread that won't know where to look.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 20, 2016)

Virides said:


> @Wallo & @CrazyNut & everyone else
> 
> It would be official when Steve posts but we, Virides, have paid for and are booked in for the S&T Festival happening this year on Sunday 20th of March 2016
> 
> ...


Ohh awesome! I would love to catch up and meet Shane of course. He gave me some advice on my gecko who had an eye problem a while back would love to give him an update in person if he remembes haha Karingal are there every year yeh? Don't think I have taken the time to chat thus far its on my to do list. Btw whos going to the VHS dinner?


----------



## Planky (Jan 21, 2016)

I should be, organised the day off work so I can wonder the zoo


----------



## Virides (Jan 21, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Ohh awesome! I would love to catch up and meet Shane of course. He gave me some advice on my gecko who had an eye problem a while back would love to give him an update in person if he remembes haha Karingal are there every year yeh? Don't think I have taken the time to chat thus far its on my to do list. Btw whos going to the VHS dinner?



They do go every year as they are one of the larger sponsors there. I hope to be going every year so if you need sliding glass finger grips, I can answer anything you throw at me about that 

As for the dinner, I am quite sure Shane is a speaker there, if not at least he is attending. He typically speaks at these things though. Not sure what it will be about this time though.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 21, 2016)

Cool. Idk if I'm gonna go to the dinner. I might but yeh not sure. Its a bit hard with a very busy school schedual lol haha I might have to buy some. I do need some newer, better ones.


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2016)

MrSpike said:


> It would be good if any of you guys have links to information on these expos and are able to post them up for any newbies viewing the thread that won't know where to look.



Yep sorry, been a bit slack this year.......


*NSW*


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.vhs.com.au/2016-expo/


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 28, 2016)

Rob said:


> Yep sorry, been a bit slack this year.......
> 
> 
> *NSW*
> ...


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jan 28, 2016)

Jackrabbit said:


> I have seen the page about Castle Hill.
> 
> Surely that isn't the only expo on? I know Necastle got cancelled last year.



The Newcastle Herp society doesn't exist anymore so there wont be any more in Newcastle. But the port mac one was good last year


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jan 28, 2016)

No gold coast expo again?


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> Rob said:
> 
> 
> > Yep sorry, been a bit slack this year.......
> ...



Done !


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 29, 2016)

kitten_pheonix said:


> The Newcastle Herp society doesn't exist anymore so there wont be any more in Newcastle. But the port mac one was good last year



Yes K-P it was very good and well attended, you will have to give me a tap on the shoulder if you are going to the next 1, i seen quite a few people from the forums including Peter Birch and his wonderful range of Anteresia's (my fave's) but i did not see you  i won't be hard to spot, i will be the man mountain on the purple electric 4 wheeler with the oxygen hose hanging out of my nose lol, matter of fact any others here who will be coming to the Port Mac expo should look me up, it is good to meet those who post here  ....................Ron


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Expo's are a great opportunity to meet people,last year I was at Castle Hill,Penrith & Illawarra selling Central & Pygmy beardies and was lucky to meet and have a chat to Peter Birch and Gavin Bedford.This year I am not selling at Castle Hill so I will have more time to chat & check out the goodies !!!


----------



## Virides (Jan 30, 2016)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> No gold coast expo again?



The last I head was that the organiser was taking a break from organising it. He was attending some shows in the US that he otherwise wouldn't have been able to attend, but that was for last year. So not sure and haven't heard of anything this year.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Feb 1, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -

If you would like to enter animals for judging at this years easter show please email details of your animals to our email address on the poster. See you there!


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 11, 2016)

@Rob, Hey buddy do you think you could possibly incorporate the following seller information for the Port Macquarie Expo into the flyer post above or below the flyer. Thank you in advance mate.  .................Ron

For the information of sellers coming to our expo, tables will be $55 for 1 or $70 for 2, electricity is available to all tables. for booking and all other information please contact the North Coast Herpetology Group at [email protected] or 
Norm Halling (the President) at [email protected] ph 0427297219


----------



## URS (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Evil_Birdy (Mar 22, 2016)

Why are they all so early in the year?!? 

Im too broke after Feb to go to any of the others (going to an expo does not = coming home empty handed.) I need time to save my money again! Aren't there any later on, or are there just no confirmed dates?


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 22, 2016)

Its because thats the end of the breeding season. The VIC ine was in march. It used to be Feb but the comittie wanted to gove breeders and extra few weeks to hatch out stuff.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 23, 2016)

I remember when expos used to be widely advertised on here well before they were held.

Stalk book seems to be their domain now, even though APS served them well in the past.


----------



## eipper (Mar 24, 2016)

Ian looking forward to Illawarra- my first NSW expo


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 24, 2016)

eipper said:


> I am looking forward to Illawarra- my first NSW expo



You should have gone down for the Port Macquarie Expo Scott, a lot closer to you, the only prob for you is there were no Vens, we are hoping to do something about that though in the next year or 2 depending on support . ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## eipper (Mar 25, 2016)

We were at Scalès and tails in Brisbane - it was on the same day


----------



## alichamp (Mar 26, 2016)

We'll be going to the Gosford expo in May. Never been to an expo before so looking forward to have a look around and soak up the atmosphere. Can't buy any animals because we're pretty limited on ACT licensing for now. 

Any tips on what we can expect and how to to make the most of our first expo?


----------



## URS (Apr 19, 2016)

Things are about to get WILD in Adelaide!
We’ve had the excitement of Clipsal, The Fringe Festival, Womad and The Adelaide Cup and now things are about to get even wilder in Adelaide with Australia’s Biggest Wildlife Expo due to arrive at the Adelaide Showgrounds in May.

It’s the biggest! It’s the best! It’s a first for Adelaide! This two day Expo will give visitors of all ages a chance to interact with wild animals, to see, interact, learn, be entertained and amazed! From native animals, birds and reptiles to monkeys and exotic creatures, Wildlife Expo is the place to get hands on with animals that live in the wild and maybe even find a new pet!

Native pets have grown in popularity and many people enjoy having an unusual companion! Bearded dragons and Pythons top the list of popular pet reptiles but some people like turtles, or snakes. Birds can become loud and colourful members of your family and you’ll see many different types at Wildlife Expo! From budgies and other parrots to the traffic stopping macaw, you’ll be wild about the feathered friends at Wildlife Expo. Mammals will also be on show, though some species won’t be available as pets because they are protected and thrive best in their own homes. Get up close and personal with these animals so you can learn more about them, Koalas, Squirrel gliders, Potoroo’s, Fat-tailed Dunnart and lots more fluffy stuff.
Find out what permits may be needed, talk to our team of vets about pet care, meet the breeders, get advice on habitats, nutrition and costs involved in keeping a wild pet! There will also be representatives from organisations trying to save rare and endangered animals and their natural habitats with information on what you can do to help.
Displays and demonstrations will take place every 30 minutes over both days,
If you’re wild about wildlife, you need to come along to the Wildlife Expo!
It’s going to be wildly entertaining for everyone!
AUSTRALIA’S BIGGEST WILDLIFE EXPO! 2 BIG DAYS! SATURDAY 14TH & SUNDAY 15TH MAY 2016
Please Like & Share
Tickets at the Gate.
Adults $10, children $5, family of 4, 2x adults + 2 Kids = $25!
Hope to see You there.
http://www.wildlifeexpo.com.au/


----------



## Dustproof (Apr 19, 2016)

Many thanks, I have missed most but I will be going to the Central Coast expo. We need a sticky for each years expos, I would love to attend more around Sydney.


----------



## TheKingSkink (May 9, 2016)

Are there any expos in WA this year?


----------



## Mogzai (May 9, 2016)

Does anyone know if there will be any stores to buy snakes in NSW?


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 9, 2016)

Mogzai said:


> Does anyone know if there will be any stores to buy snakes in NSW?


Can we name stores here?


----------



## ronhalling (May 9, 2016)

Mogzai said:


> Does anyone know if there will be any stores to buy snakes in NSW?


 [MENTION=42362]Mogzai[/MENTION], there are plenty of pet shops in NSW selling Snakes, a top example of them would be Kellyville pets, from what i have seen on here from people who have dealt with them Kellyville pets have great before and after sales service and the staff who deal with Reptiles actually know what they are selling. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------

